# Peg Board Pros/Cons???



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

I've never used peg board and don't believe I would like it. However, there is a space in my shop that it would work well in. I have one 4'x6' section of wall open as well as some space under a wall unit 8'x18". 
I do have a number of items to hang ranging in size from brushes to hand saws.
I'm interested in your thoughts on this, both pros & cons:yes::no: Is there a better alternative. Aren't the hooks a little pricey?

Thanks :thumbsup:
RLH


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have one and its ok. I like to hang all my stuff but at the same time I feel like it's kind of a waste of wall space, but I don't know what else to do with it. The hooks are pretty cheap. About $10 for 40


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I use it quite often but hate the hooks as they always fall off/out. I haven't tried the new version of the hooks. They look like they would work.
I make my own hooks using varying lengths of carriage bolts. I saw off the head and screw a nut and washer all the way on the threads, insert the threaded part into the hole and secure with another washer and nut. The shafts of the bolts can ve bent into virtually any shape you need and will never come out when grabbing a tool. For hammers, I install 2 bolts on a wood block first and then attach that to the pegboard. With two 6" bolts, you can mount 3 hammers at one location. To hold squares and such, I slip some clear plastic tubing over the ends.
Pegboard is pretty versatile but again, I hate the standard hooks they sell for it.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

That's a great idea Rob. I will have to try that. I too hate the hooks falling out all the time. I have about half my board with hooks and the little plastic clips, which work, but I think I may have to convert to your screw idea.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I figure peg board has to be extremely practical, but I have two issues with it. First I can't stand the look of it because to me it just looks cheap and messy. Second, I have a morbid fear of putting an eye out or damaging myself in some other way on the projecting ends. Lots of people like it just fine.

Gerry


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

this is an old picture of my garage, but the cabinets and peg board on the back wall still exist. I find this an effective use of space and no worries on poking my eye out.
Most of the tools I have hanging are regular tools and not necessarily woodworking tools.... some stuff is though, like squares, etc.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

I put every thing I can on the wall with a large pegboard and so far haven't had any problem with hooks coming out. Its so much easier than digging through drawers. Everything has its place and easy to find and rearange if neccessary. I put edging around around mine and looks good enough for my standards. Don't think I'll post of a picture of it though. Dean


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is what I'm talking about with the bolts. Even the wooden tool holders are fastened with the carriage bolts. I find this to be a very convenient way to store tools and see what you've got (except for the dust). This is over one of the work benches in my shop.










I used pegboard in my trailer I'm customizing also. They aren't finished yet but pegboard worked great. I usually paint it and frame it so it doesn't look quite so tacky.











The wrenches in this pic are held securely with 1/4" rare earth magnets epoxied into holes in the backer.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments from everyone. 

Rob I really liked the way you built some wood platforms to hold the tools in your trailer. :thumbsup:

I feel more comfortable useing the peg board after looking at the pictures and useing some nice wooden holders along with the wire hangers..

Thanks
RLH


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Got this stuff at a department store that is going out of business. It's pretty stout stuff too, I think it's going to be there for a long time. The 4" and 8" steel pegs are tougher than most pegboard pegs. I say keep your eye out for places that are going out of business and see what you can get really cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

In my shed I bought pegboard but I also was worried about the looks and the hooks (falling out).

Sorry if I missed someone already posting this.

1. Home depot sells silver painted peg board. Obviously you can make this yourself with some paint, but it looks metallic and clean and smooth. It changes the feel of it.

2. They also have hooks with the screws (as stated above as a DIY). They sit snug. They hook in the top hole and screw in the bottom hole. Anyway, they are beefier and they have a variety of types. They are a little pricey though.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a couple of small sections of pegboard on my rollaround tool holders. I don't really like it. It does work, but I prefer a more solid way of mounting things. If you are going to get pegboard, buy the thicker stuff with the larger holes that take larger diameter hooks. If you look around, sometimes you can find it where it looks like paneling, some woodgrain and grooves in it. Looks a little fancier. I don't have any pb on the walls of my shop. I used t & g 1 x 8 knotty pine run horizontally on the walls. So usually when I want to hang things, I put a nail or a screw in or one of the specialty garage type brackets. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## garyger (Oct 23, 2008)

Rob said:


> I use it quite often but hate the hooks as they always fall off/out.


A little dab of RTV or a silicon chalk in the hole with the hook in there will take care of that.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob I like your pegboard on the wall but I have to ask what the electronic cabinet is on the far right?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

When i built my shop I used 1/4 osb laying on its side on all the interior walls and them ran 1/4 peg board the other 4ft up the wall. I love it my self. My shop is 20 by 40. I bought all the wood and peg board while working at a lumber yard at cost. The problem i have now is running out of pegs.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

A little bit of everything...voltage and amperage checks for a.c and d.c...power supplies for both, continuity, checking for shorts, power supplies to soldering guns/irons...timers for battery chargers.
A nightmare of electrical stuff....


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob said:


> A little bit of everything...voltage and amperage checks for a.c and d.c...power supplies for both, continuity, checking for shorts, power supplies to soldering guns/irons...timers for battery chargers.
> A nightmare of electrical stuff....


Thats some cool stuff. I was asking because I the one that looks like a gold square clock in the top right corner. Don't know were i got it, dont even know what it doe's. I just collect all kinds of junk.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Rob said:


> I use it quite often but hate the hooks as they always fall off/out.
> Pegboard is pretty versatile but again, I hate the standard hooks they sell for it.


I have 2 walls of 1/4" pegboard and bought my hooks at "Big Lots"
They are the only place in my area that carries the actual 1/4" hook WITH the self-centering guide pin below the hook. They fit tight, and I do not have any issues with them falling out or swinging sideways. Just works for me anyways.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I was going to remodel my shop (actually my garage) I would cover all of the walls with pegboard instead of standard wallboard.

Back in 1980 I had purchased a new building for my business. I had to remodel the purchased part (it was an old 3 bay garage turned convenience store) and added 2,000 sq feet of new building. I covered the walls in both parts with a decorative peg board. I never regretted that decision. You can purchase peg board that both looks good and is functional. Be sure to get the 1/4" think board and not the 1/8".

There are other "boards" on the market that are designed for retial stores to provide hanging space. However, these do not give you the versatility of peg board.

George


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments from everyone. I guess there are positive and negatives about pegboard. I'll probably pick up 2 sheets and spread it around the shop. :thumbsup:

RLH


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't forget the dust. I like my peg board, but it definitely collects all the saw dust.


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

RLH, I built a pegboard cabinet with sliding doors from a plan I purchased from PlansNow.com. I modified the plans a bit, but it's a great way to store a lot of hand tools (using less wall space), especially if you need them right there in front of you. BTW, they make plastic straps for standard pegs so they don't come out every time you pull a tool off the board.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

windstorm said:


> RLH, I built a pegboard cabinet with sliding doors from a plan I purchased from PlansNow.com. I modified the plans a bit, but it's a great way to store a lot of hand tools (using less wall space), especially if you need them right there in front of you. BTW, they make plastic straps for standard pegs so they don't come out every time you pull a tool off the board.


You obviously have too much space, or conversely not enough tools, if you can store your tools as neatly as in the picture. Looks great.

G


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

windstorm said:


> RLH, I built a pegboard cabinet with sliding doors from a plan I purchased from PlansNow.com. I modified the plans a bit, but it's a great way to store a lot of hand tools (using less wall space), especially if you need them right there in front of you. BTW, they make plastic straps for standard pegs so they don't come out every time you pull a tool off the board.


 
Windstorm,
Thanks for the picture. I guess I'll get and extra sheet of pegboard and do the sliding feature. This will work great for the place I have for it.:thumbsup:
Thx
RLH


----------

